# Elbow balding (I have no idea what else to call it :-)



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi gang-

So I was combing Leo (2 yrs old) and noticed a new patch of dry, light, matted hair from where he gets up--it like elbow balding on the back of his front right elbow---2 questions: Is this common? (Shane, our _now_ 15-year-old came to my sister, then my house, abused where the original owner put out cigars or cigs on that patch of skin---there is a special place in [email protected] for people like that---and out Ridgie never had that on elbows) and second question: is there any recipe to soften that or clear it up (he isn't sensitive to it at all)? 

Thank you, in advance! Always great advice! 

by the by: his snout bee sting _finally_ cleared up--thank you for the recs on the previous board! He's looking a bit Harrison Ford with all his growing scars!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

There is and it's been recommended. I even sent a pm to someone about it but can't remember what it was. I was looking ahead and the time is now. Robyn has it on one of her elbows, so I'm glad you started this thread.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It's a callus from lying on hard surfaces unless it is caused by a medical issue. The heavier, short haired breeds often have them like Mastiffs and Great Danes.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It's from lying on cement and will heal on its own if the dog is only given soft surfaces to lie down on.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I try to keep it from drying out and cracking. The vet said if it cracks and bleeds, that is when it can get infected and really bad. So, I try to keep it soft by putting on mushers secret. My dog has plenty of soft places to lay down. He decides where to lay down and often it is on hardwood. Same with a few other dogs I know. Not much I can do about it, just manage the elbows.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> It's from lying on cement and will heal on its own if the dog is only given soft surfaces to lie down on.


Robyn doesn't lay on the cement. She sleeps on the couch or orthopedic crib mattress.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Both my dogs had access to my own bed during the day and at night. Most of my floors were carpeted and Max, my first dog also had dog beds to lay on.

Max came to me with calluses and no hair on his elbows. I did get some hair to grow back, but after he got to be elderly, the skin started breaking down and looked like raw hamburger meat. I found a product called Canine Angels, which are elbow protectors, that worked like a dream. I had to keep them on him almost all the time, but his elbows completely healed up and stayed that way till the day he died.

Newlie has destroyed three different dog beds, so i have not bought him any more. He sleeps on my bed or wherever he wants in the house. Newlie has a large hygroma on one of his elbows and has lost some hair on both elbows. His problem is not hard surfaces, it is the fact that he never just lays down, he flops. I put the Canine Angels on him, too, but just when I knew he was going to be in the house for a while, like at night or when I was at work. It was working on the hygroma, it was shrinking, but then when he tore his ACL, I had to focus on that instead of his elbows. I still have his old pair of Canine Angels, I need to get them back out and start working on his elbows again.

Here is a link to Canine Angels, but I will say that they are not cheap. I Have a friend who sews and she worked with me to try to make something similiar, but it never did work right.

Welcome to Canine Angels, Inc! Slip-on, easy care Elbow Pads for your dog's comfort and protection!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Robyn doesn't lay on the cement. She sleeps on the couch or orthopedic crib mattress.


I was told that by a vet. Is there something else that causes a callus to form?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> I was told that by a vet. Is there something else that causes a callus to form?


I always thought hard surfaces too, but it's not in Robyns case.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

pressure & friction


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Fodder said:


> pressure & friction


Robyn does have hip Dysplasia, she is putting more weight on the front, and that is where hers is.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Varik has them, too. He likes to lie with one elbow under him when he's not sleeping on his side and has worn both elbows doing so. We have mostly carpet and he has a mat in his crate, but it doesn't matter because of the way he lies.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

newlie said:


> Both my dogs had access to my own bed during the day and at night. Most of my floors were carpeted and Max, my first dog also had dog beds to lay on.
> 
> Max came to me with calluses and no hair on his elbows. I did get some hair to grow back, but after he got to be elderly, the skin started breaking down and looked like raw hamburger meat. I found a product called Canine Angels, which are elbow protectors, that worked like a dream. I had to keep them on him almost all the time, but his elbows completely healed up and stayed that way till the day he died.
> 
> ...


Thanks....just ordered this for our dog. Supposed to arrive today! Thanks for this tip from a few years ago!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Very common, pressure calluses from laying on hard surfaces.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

phhhh....mine lay on couches and beds and carpets and still have them. They just happen.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Normal......next


----------



## SimonsMom (8 mo ago)

Yup. Our lab has them as well. I did all sorts of nice balms etc., but in the end it is what it is! Our GSD has the beginnings but he is all black and not as noticeable as the yellow lab.


----------

